# Its Easy to run Full Android on Tewee 2



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 19, 2015)

I had purchased Teewe 2 Dongle from flipkart during Big Billion days for ₹999/-. 
For your information Teewee is a HDMI dongle just like Google chromecast using which you can play the media stored on your phone/pc on your TV with HDMI. So i wasn't expecting much other than playing my media from the phone/pc. 

But to my surprise Teewe 2 is running a full blown Android 4.2.2 . You can convert your TV into android smart TV using Teewee. Just follow the instructions below:

*Requirements:*
1. You need a Teewee dongle (obvious)
2. You need an android phone

Thats it.

*Instructions:*
1. Install ES File Explorer and Handy Smart TV on your android phone.

2. Download Handy Smart TV Launcher apk from mod edit - link removed 
3. Connect Teewee to your TV and power it on.  

4.Open ES File Explorer and select the Android TV option from the menu.  It will display a device called *rkXXXXXX*. click on it and Select Applications

5. From the menu select install and browse to the location where you downloaded Handy Smart TV Launcher.apk. Voila The launcher is installed on your Teewee

6.. power off and power on your teewee.

7. open handy smart tv app on your smart phone. It should have connected to your teewee by now. In case it is not connected connect it by clicking the icon on the top right side. it should turn into blue from grey.  press the home button on the Handy Smart TV app. It should launch the handy Smart TV launcher.  U can also launch the Handy SMart TV launcher from the ESFileExplorer app from your android phone.

8. To learn how to use Handy Smart TV Launcher visit here

*How to Install Google Play Store*

1.you need to have adb tools installed on your PC and should have knowledge on how to use adb.
2. type the following command on your PC.

```
adb connect 192.168.1.101
```
where 192.168.1.101 is the IP address of the teewe dongle

you should get a response as 

```
connected to 192.168.1.101
```
 type 
	
	



```
adb shell
```
 on your PC
you should get a shell prompt which is already has root access

```
[email protected]:/ #
```
 Now mount the /system folder with r/w access by the following command

```
mount -o remount,rw -t rfs /dev/block/st19 /system
exit
```
 unzip files in the Gapps.zip  , move to /system/app on your PC and type the following commands

```
adb push GoogleBackupTransport.apk /system/app
adb push GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk /system/app
adb push GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk /system/app
adb push GoogleLoginService.apk /system/app
adb push GoogleServicesFramework.apk /system/app
adb push NetworkLocation.apk /system/app
adb push OneTimeInitializer.apk /system/app
adb push Phonesky.apk /system/app
adb push SetupWizard.apk /system/app
```

*The device is already rooted but the su binary is not updated and has root access to adb shell only so to have root access to other apps push the files in Root.zip . This is an optional step only for those who need root access.*

```
adb push busybox /system/bin
adb push su /system/bin
adb install Superuser.apk
adb shell
chmod 4755 /system/bin/busybox
chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
```

and finally mount /system as r/o. 

```
mount -o remount,ro -t rfs /dev/block/st19 /system
exit
adb reboot
```


----------



## Rajendramundkar (Oct 20, 2015)

*Thnk u so much *

i followed ur steps carefullly and its worked ! 
thank you so much for sharing this awsum information ..im so happy


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 21, 2015)

EDIT:[DETAILED INSTRUCTION UPDATED in the OPENING POST]
Google play is easy to install. Use adb connect to connect to the teewe . u will get a shell with root access . mount /system as r/w. push the google files necessary to /system/app folder. Mount /system as r/o. 

Detailed instructions will follow as i am outside on holiday.

Meanwhile enjoy Playstore, and other apps on teewee. Android TV in Rs.999


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 21, 2015)

After pushing tv launcher to tv
I saw select default launcher for a brief time
But was unable to sleect handy tv launcher in that
Now it opens default teewe launcher and not handy tv launcher


----------



## robinjos (Oct 22, 2015)

pritish_kul2 said:


> After pushing tv launcher to tv
> I saw select default launcher for a brief time
> But was unable to sleect handy tv launcher in that
> Now it opens default teewe launcher and not handy tv launcher

Click to collapse



I had a similar issue. Went to ES Explorer.. selected Handy Smart and selected "launch"

Hope this helped


----------



## gpriyesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for this post. I could get the android TV functionality on my Teewe2. I have installed Kodi (XBMC) and now able to enjoy movies from my NAS. I tried installing play store but it needs Google play services to be installed. How do I get the correct version of google play services?


----------



## ashazmirza (Oct 23, 2015)

Application not installed...do you want to install. after opening handy smart. please help me out and unable to change the default launcher


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Press the home button on the phone app. It should launch the launcher on TV. if it doesn't work, disconnect by long press the connection icon on the phone app and reconnect by pressing once. If u make handy smart tv launcher as default launcher, teewe app will not work even if u launch it from menu.( anyway i dont think u need it now).

Expect Google Play detailed installation procedure on 27/10/15


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Need Play store to install the apps. Short procedure is posted above. Detailed procedure on 27/10/15 when i reach back home


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 24, 2015)

ashazmirza said:


> Application not installed...do you want to install. after opening handy smart. please help me out and unable to change the default launcher

Click to collapse



Need Play store to install the apps. Short procedure is posted above. Detailed procedure on 27/10/15 when i reach back home


----------



## esidyo (Oct 25, 2015)

has anyone opened it and checked the hardware? teewe1 showed very promising results.

http://techbuzzzzzz.blogspot.in/p/blog-page.html


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 26, 2015)

gpriyesh said:


> Thanks for this post. I could get the android TV functionality on my Teewe2. I have installed Kodi (XBMC) and now able to enjoy movies from my NAS. I tried installing play store but it needs Google play services to be installed. How do I get the correct version of google play services?

Click to collapse



Check the OP. I have updated detailed instructions on installing Play Store


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 26, 2015)

ashazmirza said:


> Application not installed...do you want to install. after opening handy smart. please help me out and unable to change the default launcher

Click to collapse



Install Google Play Store to install Apps. Detailed Procedure in the OP


----------



## spyki007 (Oct 26, 2015)

i have opened there are traces(requires soldering) for usb and otg but the ports were not present... we have to purchase usb female pin and solder onto the board.... so teewe 1 is the best choice..........


----------



## esidyo (Oct 26, 2015)

I have pushed smart TV launcher on the teewee thru es. But I am not able to connect it. Opened it on phone aswel.when I click on WiFi direct in settings it says looking for device and still nothing happens.


----------



## rajaganesan7 (Oct 27, 2015)

Request Mirroring For Features for teewe 2 android ?


----------



## pradeep_k (Oct 27, 2015)

After following all the steps was able to access play store but the device started disconnecting or shutting down after 2 - 3 minutes, not sure what's happening and what to do . Please help.


----------



## gpriyesh (Oct 27, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Need Play store to install the apps. Short procedure is posted above. Detailed procedure on 27/10/15 when i reach back home

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detailed instruction. One question...where should I unzip the Gapps.zip file


----------



## Rajendramundkar (Oct 28, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Need Play store to install the apps. Short procedure is posted above. Detailed procedure on 27/10/15 when i reach back home

Click to collapse



today is 28 oct plz soon post another procedure.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 29, 2015)

pradeep_k said:


> After following all the steps was able to access play store but the device started disconnecting or shutting down after 2 - 3 minutes, not sure what's happening and what to do . Please help.

Click to collapse



 I too had shutdowns when the power source was TV or some other USB based Power source. I connected to the STB USB there too i had reboots.I think the Full Android requires more power and the power from TV/STB is not suffiecient. Once I shifted to the plug based power souce, no reboots so far.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rajendramundkar said:


> today is 28 oct plz soon post another procedure.

Click to collapse



 Check Opening Post Boss.


----------



## Rajendramundkar (Oct 30, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Check Opening Post Boss.

Click to collapse




I'm trying to connect using adb tools it shows an error  cannot connect 5555.
How to solve this ?? 

 Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## suyashlimaye (Oct 30, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Check Opening Post Boss.

Click to collapse



is there any way to roll back to default launcher?


----------



## darengive (Oct 30, 2015)

works flawlessly... thanks


----------



## pradeep_k (Oct 30, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> I too had shutdowns when the power source was TV or some other USB based Power source. I connected to the STB USB there too i had reboots.I think the Full Android requires more power and the power from TV/STB is not suffiecient. Once I shifted to the plug based power souce, no reboots so far.

Click to collapse



Power source is absolutely fine, but i see that it's kind of goes to sleep if its idle for a minute if I use any applications/ watch videos then it goes on and on four an hour also... Wondering if there's any option to change the settings


----------



## Rajendramundkar (Oct 30, 2015)

darengive said:


> works flawlessly... thanks

Click to collapse



can u help me with the same ????   
im getting error in cmd like unable to connect : 5555


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rajendramundkar said:


> I'm trying to connect using adb tools it shows an error  cannot connect 5555.
> How to solve this ??
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Are you able to connect from es Explorer? If yes then there is some problem in the adb tools on your pc. Try reinstalling adb on your pc or use Wireless adb on Android phone.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 30, 2015)

pradeep_k said:


> Power source is absolutely fine, but i see that it's kind of goes to sleep if its idle for a minute if I use any applications/ watch videos then it goes on and on four an hour also... Wondering if there's any option to change the settings

Click to collapse



Yes it goes into sleep(screen off) after 3 minutes of inactivity. You can wake the screen from adb by giving the following  command 

adb input keyevent 26

Since I am using plasma TV this screen off is better for me to avoid screen burns( read more about  screen burns from Google). I use doridmote(paid software in play store) to control the teewee. It has the provision to wake up the screen.and has more controls for playing games.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 30, 2015)

suyashlimaye said:


> is there any way to roll back to default launcher?

Click to collapse



On boot the teewe app loads automatically even if u have any other launcher. Keep pressing the back button in handy smart tv phone app. U will come to the teewe app. Or uninstall handy smart tv  launcher from es Explorer


----------



## suyashlimaye (Oct 31, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> On boot the teewe app loads automatically even if u have any other launcher. Keep pressing the back button in handy smart tv phone app. U will come to the teewe app. Or uninstall handy smart tv  launcher from es Explorer

Click to collapse



did u find any way to support miracast/DLNA?

EDIT
Found one way to do it. First install Mirror Beta on your mobile which is to be mirrored. Second Install AllCast Receiver on your Teewe 2 dongle. Connect from mirror beta to teewe and you are good to go. See if it works for you.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 1, 2015)

suyashlimaye said:


> did u find any way to support miracast/DLNA?
> 
> EDIT
> Found one way to do it. First install Mirror Beta on your mobile which is to be mirrored. Second Install AllCast Receiver on your Teewe 2 dongle. Connect from mirror beta to teewe and you are good to go. See if it works for you.

Click to collapse



i am using air reciever on Teewee.Got it free from Amazon Free App of the Day in June this year.


----------



## suyashlimaye (Nov 1, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> i am using on Teewee.Got it free from Amazon Free App of the Day in June this year.

Click to collapse



You mean we can use inbuilt android DLNA sharing with this app or any other app is required on host mobile?


----------



## adityap174 (Nov 1, 2015)

Very useful guide

Few tips :
1. Device goes to sleep after few min
> go to developer options 
> select stay awake

2. Select default launcher 
> go to adb shell
> open launcher dialog by : am start -a android.intent.action.MAIN -c android.intent.category.HOME
> select launcher by : input keyevent <num> ( enter : 66, up : 19, down : 20, left : 21, right : 22 )

3. Setting display to 1080p
> go to settings, display, HDMI mode, select 1080p ( mine was 720p )

On restarting the device, the Teewe app opens on start. You can press the home button on app to go to the launcher. When in launcher, press back button 2 times to go to the Teewe app.

I had one question. I installed the google play services, then installed youtube via play. But the app is only showing 720p as the highest quality. On pressing the menu button in the app, and choosing settings, the app crashes. Anyone facing this issue ?

Also, if you install any other launcher, how do you control it ? ( never used android tv before ) the handy smart tv launcher has an client app to control it. But what about the rest ? The google remote control app doesn't find the TV ( probably because the google android tv launcher is not present )

I wanted to install this launcher ( play ( dot ) google (dot ) com/store/apps/details?id=net.i.akihiro.halauncher&hl=en )

Is there any other TV Launcher with a good client ?


----------



## suyashlimaye (Nov 2, 2015)

adityap174 said:


> Very useful guide
> 
> Few tips :
> 1. Device goes to sleep after few min
> ...

Click to collapse



Limitless remote is one app u can try. It has background service and should run with tewee and will be compatible with every launcher that way.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 2, 2015)

adityap174 said:


> Very useful guide
> 
> Few tips :
> 1. Device goes to sleep after few min
> ...

Click to collapse



Install any launcher you like and use the handy launcher client to control the touch and keyboard.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 2, 2015)

suyashlimaye said:


> You mean we can use inbuilt android DLNA sharing with this app or any other app is required on host mobile?

Click to collapse



Air receiver or similar app on the teewee and Play to or similar app on phone. I am using iPhone Airplay to send videos to Air receiver on teewee


----------



## adityap174 (Nov 2, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Install any launcher you like and use the handy launcher client to control the touch and keyboard.

Click to collapse



But the handy client only works when the handy launcher is running on Teewe. The client doesn't connect to the device if the launcher isn't running in the background.  It shows a cross sign on the cast symbol. The device has a RAM of 1 GB with around 260 MB free. I don't want to run 2 launchers on that. The plex client alone will take up some RAM. 

Anyways, the handy launcher isn't that bad.


----------



## suyashlimaye (Nov 2, 2015)

adityap174 said:


> But the handy client only works when the handy launcher is running on Teewe. The client doesn't connect to the device if the launcher isn't running in the background.  It shows a cross sign on the cast symbol. The device has a RAM of 1 GB with around 260 MB free. I don't want to run 2 launchers on that. The plex client alone will take up some RAM.
> 
> Anyways, the handy launcher isn't that bad.

Click to collapse



Did u try the app i told u?


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 3, 2015)

adityap174 said:


> But the handy client only works when the handy launcher is running on Teewe. The client doesn't connect to the device if the launcher isn't running in the background.  It shows a cross sign on the cast symbol. The device has a RAM of 1 GB with around 260 MB free. I don't want to run 2 launchers on that. The plex client alone will take up some RAM.
> 
> Anyways, the handy launcher isn't that bad.

Click to collapse



I too tried different launchers but feel that handy launcher is much better at least for Teewe. But I am able to get mouse control even when handy launcher is in background.


----------



## adityap174 (Nov 3, 2015)

suyashlimaye said:


> Did u try the app i told u?

Click to collapse



Hey. Sorry. Missed your post. That app looks old and hasn't been updated. I bought droidmote server. This is the client ( play (dot) google (dot) com/store/apps/details?id=org.videomap.droidmoteclient&hl=en ) . This is really good. Much better keyboard and pointer support than the handy client. It gives option of showing recent apps, etc.



coolhunk4o2 said:


> I too tried different launchers but feel that handy launcher is much better at least for Teewe. But I am able to get mouse control even when handy launcher is in background.

Click to collapse



Yeah. mouse control works when handy launcher is in background. But I don't want it even in the background. Don't want it to take any memory. Plex will require memory for caching and buffering I suppose. I switched to droidmote ( mentioned by someone in this thread ). It has a lightweight server and a beautiful client app. Using HALauncher with that. 

BTW has anyone tried installing some chromecast receiver on Teewe ? ( like this one :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/hardware-hacking/chromecast/app-cast-receiver-app-android-t2900726 ) This one requires kitkat or above and the official google chromecast receiver requires 5.0 or above. Teewe has Jellybean.

Chromecast is much better than Teewe in casting browser tabs and and browser media. ( Teewe can't play half the videos due to copyright protection and mirroring tabs has a lot of lag ). Plex is much better in handling media files. ( Teewe has a lot of connection and subtitle issues ). If I  can get Plex and Chromecast receiver running on Teewe device, I won't need the Teewe app. 

Is there any other app suitable for browser tab and media mirroring ?


----------



## darengive (Nov 5, 2015)

Ezcast receiver app and ez cast app can be used to stream local content... 
Videos can viewed with subtitles... 

Mirror op receiver and sender app supports screen mirroring.. But it lags....

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------




Rajendramundkar said:


> can u help me with the same ????
> im getting error in cmd like unable to connect : 5555

Click to collapse



Installing apps  via es file explorer works flawlessly.. Jus start tewee and open android tv on es explorer.. I dont find a reason yet to install google play...


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 5, 2015)

adityap174 said:


> BTW has anyone tried installing some chromecast receiver on Teewe ? ( like this one :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/hardware-hacking/chromecast/app-cast-receiver-app-android-t2900726 ) This one requires kitkat or above and the official google chromecast receiver requires 5.0 or above. Teewe has Jellybean.
> 
> Chromecast is much better than Teewe in casting browser tabs and and browser media. ( Teewe can't play half the videos due to copyright protection and mirroring tabs has a lot of lag ). Plex is much better in handling media files. ( Teewe has a lot of connection and subtitle issues ). If I  can get Plex and Chromecast receiver running on Teewe device, I won't need the Teewe app.
> 
> Is there any other app suitable for browser tab and media mirroring ?

Click to collapse



download the following five files
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4FOzj4b2EYiNFJGUE1acGZTeFE
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4FOzj4b2EYiOTRoanlyX19pVmc
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4FOzj4b2EYiZEFrN1RqLTRFdkk
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4FOzj4b2EYiWG1tU3NfYWwwV00 
http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v32_de4f0d.apk

connect to adb and  issue following commands


```
adb remount && adb push libcast_shell_android.so /system/lib/ && adb shell chmod 0644 /system/lib/libcast_shell_android.so
adb remount && adb push AndroidMediaShell.apk /system/app/ && adb shell chmod 0644 /system/app/AndroidMediaShell.apk
adb install de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v32_de4f0d.apk
adb install XposedCastReceiverFix.apk
```
Start the Teewee and start the Xposed Installer App. and click on framework and click on install/update( u should have rooted first). Once the Xposed Framework is installed reboot the device. Again Open Xposed Installer go to modules and enable the XposedCastReceiverFix module. Reboot again. 

to cast from android device you need to install XPOSED framework installed on your device and install XposedCastClientFix on that device and enable that module. 

Casting worked flawlessly from the youtube app on iPhone.However it didnot work for me from android even after client fix.  Should work from chrome browser too as the problem is from the Google Play Services 6.5. I have not tried from Chrome so far.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 5, 2015)

darengive said:


> Ezcast receiver app and ez cast app can be used to stream local content...
> Videos can viewed with subtitles...
> 
> Mirror op receiver and sender app supports screen mirroring.. But it lags....
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some apps which check the license from Google Play ( Droidmote server does check). Youtube too requires Google Play services installed to work.In case you donot have any such app u need not install Play Store.


----------



## darengive (Nov 5, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> There are some apps which check the license from Google Play ( Droidmote server does check). Youtube too requires Google Play services installed to work.In case you donot have any such app u need not install Play Store.

Click to collapse



yup.. thanks..
for youtube streaming there's another option... install chrome and sign into ur google account. goto youtube.com/leanback and follow steps to sync youtube on your phone (goto connected tv option in setting) to the tv... I tried this as an alternative but usability is not that good


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ravidec85 (Nov 5, 2015)

Download ogyoutube and install.  Working good


----------



## adityap174 (Nov 5, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Casting worked flawlessly from the youtube app on iPhone.However it didnot work for me from android even after client fix.  Should work from chrome browser too as the problem is from the Google Play Services 6.5. I have not tried from Chrome so far.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the post. It got installed.
But it works partially in chrome
The device is visible in the chromecast options, but can't cast much. Sites like youtube are able to cast. But in other sites, it shows 'No Cast devices found.'
Even on youtube, casting tab doesn't work. It shows 'Unable to cast to device.' on clicking cast


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 6, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> Casting worked flawlessly from the youtube app on iPhone.However it didnot work for me from android even after client fix.  Should work from chrome browser too as the problem is from the Google Play Services 6.5. I have not tried from Chrome so far.

Click to collapse



It works on android too. Just close the you tube app on your phone and start again( by closing I mean to press recent apps button and senior youtube app)


----------



## Armaan1508 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Folks !! I had installed the Handy Smart Launcher on Teewe & Handy Smart TV app on my Sony xperia Z & it was working properly. I changed my phone to Yu Yureka & also used  RedMI s & installed Handy Smart TV app on both but I can't connect to Handy Smart TV app even if I launch the launcher from ES File Explorer. Does Handy Smart TV app works only on 1 phone or Am I missing something here ?? I tried unistalling Handy Launcher on Teewe & reinstalled it with Yureka & REdMi but still the Control App of Handy Smart TV does not connect ..Can anyone Help Please . Thanks


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 8, 2015)

Armaan1508 said:


> Hi Folks !! I had installed the Handy Smart Launcher on Teewe & Handy Smart TV app on my Sony xperia Z & it was working properly. I changed my phone to Yu Yureka & also used  RedMI s & installed Handy Smart TV app on both but I can't connect to Handy Smart TV app even if I launch the launcher from ES File Explorer. Does Handy Smart TV app works only on 1 phone or Am I missing something here ?? I tried unistalling Handy Launcher on Teewe & reinstalled it with Yureka & REdMi but still the Control App of Handy Smart TV does not connect ..Can anyone Help Please . Thanks

Click to collapse



Is it working from sony xperia.
Try this tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786395


----------



## Armaan1508 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hii !! I have tried using the same Sony Xperia Z & lt is connecting within secs. When I launch the Launcher from ES Explorer it appears on the TV but there is no way to use the controls like a mouse keyboard etc as the Launcher does not have those options. 
I could not find anything as setting or configuration too..Kindly help to give a simple solution.

Also I tried using adb & I got connected too using my laptop but got stuck as I could not find /system/app in my laptop to copy the unzipped files of gapps.zip.
Kindly help me to install it.

Thanks
Armaan


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 8, 2015)

Armaan1508 said:


> Hii !! I have tried using the same Sony Xperia Z & lt is connecting within secs. When I launch the Launcher from ES Explorer it appears on the TV but there is no way to use the controls like a mouse keyboard etc as the Launcher does not have those options.
> I could not find anything as setting or configuration too..Kindly help to give a simple solution.
> 
> Also I tried using adb & I got connected too using my laptop but got stuck as I could not find /system/app in my laptop to copy the unzipped files of gapps.zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems u have installed the launcher app in your phone too. U need to install client app on your phone and launcher app on your teewee.

/system/app is in your hdmi dongle and Gapps.zip

It appears that u don't have knowledge about adb. Kindly google how to use adb.


----------



## cashif (Nov 9, 2015)

Can we use this on Tewee (Version 1) as I couldnt find it when I searched if this has been replied to.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 10, 2015)

cashif said:


> Can we use this on Tewee (Version 1) as I couldnt find it when I searched if this has been replied to.

Click to collapse



Should work on tewee1 too. I think Teewee 1 is better than teewee 2 as Teewee 1 has USB and SD card provision too ( u need to open the Teewe 1 dongle). U can attach a wireless mouse to the USB Port and avoid all this remote mouse business.


----------



## narayanvyas (Nov 10, 2015)

Whenever i try to install gapps, i am getting error that INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_NO_CERTIFICATES
Please help.


----------



## omdhar (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks to coolhunk4o2 for finding out bigger brain behind & use of teewe2.

Handy Smart TV, AllCast & Kodi working fine.

But movies comes in different aspect ratios, we can stretch same on PC using VLC or MPC and on mobile using MX player.

How to stretch full screen (16:9) my streamed video from mobile or PC. Teewe app or allcast not helping.

Also can we really get output res 1080p while playing FHD videos on supported TV.

Do lag in mirror casting is related to obsolete android version 4.2.2 or something else.

If any looking for upgrade to 4.4.x KK on our rk3066 rockchip with kernel 3.0.36+,, check here  http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player-support/rk3066-devices/12117-android-4-4-on-rk3066


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 12, 2015)

omdhar said:


> Thanks to coolhunk4o2 for finding out bigger brain behind & use of teewe2.
> 
> Handy Smart TV, AllCast & Kodi working fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 12, 2015)

narayanvyas said:


> Whenever i try to install gapps, i am getting error that INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_NO_CERTIFICATES
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Did u follow the steps properly. Post screen shots to help


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Nov 13, 2015)

New update . The REC button on teewe works as volume up button. I think this can be used to.control menu in recovery. But recovery needs more than one button. So a customized recovery based on single button is required.


----------



## theloneseeker (Nov 22, 2015)

1.Installed handy smart tv on Tewee2. 
2.Installed controlling app on my Xiaomi mi4.
 3.Can't connect to Tewee 2 with my wifi connection. When enabled the wifi direct, still nothing....


----------



## nimms (Dec 20, 2015)

*Inside pics*

















On opening, wifi chip is AP6181
Actual rockchip (Could be 3066 is under the heat dessipant which is secured well, so i did not open it.
There's a place for USB host to be soldered

Am not able to control with air mouse on phone. Not detecting the server.. Running 2.3.0 version of Teewe version.


----------



## hitesh7k (Dec 21, 2015)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> I had purchased Teewe 2 Dongle from flipkart during Big Billion days for ₹999/-.
> For your information Teewee is a HDMI dongle just like Google chromecast using which you can play the media stored on your phone/pc on your TV with HDMI. So i wasn't expecting much other than playing my media from the phone/pc.
> 
> But to my surprise Teewe 2 is running a full blown Android 4.2.2 . You can convert your TV into android smart TV using Teewee. Just follow the instructions below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Es File explorer only show "192.168.0.104" not the other one ? How to proceed ?


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Dec 26, 2015)

21031980 said:


> On opening, wifi chip is AP6181
> Actual rockchip (Could be 3066 is under the heat dessipant which is secured well, so i did not open it.
> There's a place for USB host to be soldered
> 
> Am not able to control with air mouse on phone. Not detecting the server.. Running 2.3.0 version of Teewe version.

Click to collapse



Teewe version should not matter. I am using  droidmouse and its working fine. Tried to use USB Y cable and connected Wireless USB Mouse but not working. I think the power supply is not going to the mouse. Will try with powered USB hub


----------



## nikhildangui (Dec 28, 2015)

*Help needed*

Getting error  adb://192.168.1.108/ is not found

when clicked on Rk30XXX in android tv section in ES file explorer
 tried connecting to teewe using my pc which has android sdk installed and adb was successfully connected

Tried on my frnds teewe dongle too and on my teewe dongle using different phone ... please help...coolhunk4o2.. got screenshot but cant upload


----------



## nikhildangui (Dec 29, 2015)

*Important Info*

installed handy smart tv launcher and es file manager to teewe via adb using my pc.. But still unable to do it via es Explorer from. My phone.. 

When restarted the teewe it was launching default app... So. I managed to launch the handy smart tv launcher via adb and use it...
But dint set is default launcher as I dint liked handy smart tv much... What I want is directly able to cast via my phone music app and YouTube app to tv

EDIT:: goat one app called *CHEAPCAST * which turn any android phone to *chromecast *... tried in on my mom phone and it could be detected as casting devices in youtube app... but video was not streaming  
Then i installed *Cheapcast on Teewee* but sadly no youtube app no allcast app was able to detect Cheapcast server :crying:

*all cast was able to detect Teewe (not cheapcast server)but could not stream


----------



## in_msz (Jan 1, 2016)

Having 2  dongles of tewee( 1). its a rockchip based.Seems it has otg port too
 Is there is any custom rom which can be installed ? Or any matching rom for this device ?


----------



## in_msz (Jan 1, 2016)

Just installed RK Batch tool and drivers on pc  and managed to connect the tewee (1) 
to the pc 

is there is any custom Rom or similer rom which i can install ?


----------



## rmsnus (Jan 5, 2016)

Is this guide still working for teewe2, as i see last few posts hinting at this not working.


----------



## in_msz (Jan 6, 2016)

rmsnus said:


> Is this guide still working for teewe2, as i see last few posts hinting at this not working.

Click to collapse



It should work .Give a try.


----------



## nimms (Jan 9, 2016)

Try wukong remote everyone... Client on phone then server on teewe..


----------



## dinesh_007mech (Jan 9, 2016)

*Working teewe 2*

Guys, first install apps2fire in phone and it will connect to teewe 2...then install ES file explorer in teewe 2 using apps2fire......

Then, open Es file explorer in phone to install Handy tv launcher and go a head as per above procedure......

If not working, lauch ES file explorer in tv using apps2fire app and then start installing handy TV laucher from mobile ES file explorer.....


----------



## kaushik.sripada (Jan 12, 2016)

Did anyone try installing the android tv launcher from google.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.leanbacklauncher&hl=en

i know it says android 5.0 and above, but this has an amazing interface and a very beautiful remote app with voice support.


----------



## pawanpazi (Jan 20, 2016)

*please provide video tutorial*

I am beginner to adb tools so please provide a video tutorial for this awesome trick


----------



## pawanpazi (Jan 21, 2016)

*video tutorial*

please provide a video tutorial


----------



## omdhar (Jan 25, 2016)

Though handy smart tv etc pushed &  installed using Android tv section in Es file explorer from mobile but es file explorer no more connects to teewe now. Has other faced similar issues 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep_k (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes me aswell, ES File Explorer is not working anymore


----------



## ifro4u (Feb 1, 2016)

21031980 said:


> On opening, wifi chip is AP6181
> Actual rockchip (Could be 3066 is under the heat dessipant which is secured well, so i did not open it.
> There's a place for USB host to be soldered
> 
> Am not able to control with air mouse on phone. Not detecting the server.. Running 2.3.0 version of Teewe version.

Click to collapse



i think teewe 2 also have place for USB and microsd slot ports by watching images
anyways how do you open the dongle 21031980


----------



## ifro4u (Feb 1, 2016)

I have pushed smart TV launcher on the teewee thru es. and install mobile app on mobile But I am not able to connect it. when I click on WiFi direct in settings it says looking for device and still nothing happens.  please anybody can help
all other app are connecting on wifi direct


----------



## ifro4u (Feb 3, 2016)

Today I  solder USB socket to it and connect pendrive but it is not working


----------



## nimms (Feb 3, 2016)

ifro4u said:


> Today I  solder USB socket to it and connect pendrive but it is not working

Click to collapse



May be they disabled USB in the firmware!!!
We need to find another compatible firmware. 

Try Wukong server on Teewe and wukong remote on mobile.. they connected easily. Even i had trouble with other remote apps.
Attached the apks
http://apk-dl.com/wukong-remote-server
http://apk-dl.com/wukong-tv-remote

Yes that 8 pin space must be for micro sd as the attached pic shows


----------



## ambushxx (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,
When i try to push the gapps to system/apps. I get no such file or directory. to be clear i have put the gapps in /system/app folder created in the same foler as adb shell.


----------



## ifro4u (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks 21031980
i will try this
and here pic of my work


----------



## ifro4u (Feb 6, 2016)

guys here is pic of tewee v 1 pcb

and here it is tewee v2 pcb

see we are having older made pcb so our version is lack of usb and micro sd slot


----------



## Anroks (Feb 7, 2016)

i tired tested all the steps but unable to get it run please help me out


----------



## Van1712 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Big thanks to coolhunk4o2!*



coolhunk4o2 said:


> I had purchased Teewe 2 Dongle from flipkart during Big Billion days for ₹999/-.
> For your information Teewee is a HDMI dongle just like Google chromecast using which you can play the media stored on your phone/pc on your TV with HDMI. So i wasn't expecting much other than playing my media from the phone/pc.
> 
> But to my surprise Teewe 2 is running a full blown Android 4.2.2 . You can convert your TV into android smart TV using Teewee. Just follow the instructions below:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hacktock (Feb 9, 2016)

*Board*

Here are front and back pictures of the board.


----------



## n1xda (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Anroks (Feb 28, 2016)

guys need your help i have tried following the process mentioned on page one but i am unable to connect to teewee please help me out friends my es explorer says following error on mobile please help to get connected step by step what needs to be done on pc then on mobile etc....


----------



## RaBhat (Mar 5, 2016)

*Teewe device doesn't appear in Handy Smart TV app*

Hi, This post was very helpful. I was able to successfully install 'Handy Smart TV Launcher' to my Teewe stick (I did it via adb command prompt). Now during Teewe startup, 'choose default option' is appearing for 2-3sec with Handy Smart Laucnher as one of the options, but it suddenly disappears and opens with regular Teewe launcher. I tried connecting from 'HS TV app' on my phone, it just doesn't detect the device. All I see is 'Choose a device' logo searching for the device forever. Please help


----------



## brajesh.sharma87 (Mar 22, 2016)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> EDIT:[DETAILED INSTRUCTION UPDATED in the OPENING POST]
> Google play is easy to install. Use adb connect to connect to the teewe . u will get a shell with root access . mount /system as r/w. push the google files necessary to /system/app folder. Mount /system as r/o.
> 
> Detailed instructions will follow as i am outside on holiday.
> ...

Click to collapse



How much is the flash memory in this device? Not mentioned anywhere. Need to know so I can limit the apps installation.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 2, 2016)

If I want to sell the device, I want to know how I can go back to stock. Anyone help? I have Google play services, play store and all installed. Followed the instructions in the first post. 
So any lead to how to go back to stock will be helpful.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone? How do I take the dongle back to stock?


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounava said:


> Anyone? How do I take the dongle back to stock?

Click to collapse



remove the files pushed to the /system/app folder

uninstall Superuser.apk

it should be back to stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> remove the files pushed to the /system/app folder
> 
> uninstall Superuser.apk
> 
> it should be back to stock.

Click to collapse



How to remove files that were pushed to /system/app folder? Could you please elaborate a little (I'm a novice!).


----------



## Sounava (Apr 17, 2016)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> remove the files pushed to the /system/app folder
> 
> uninstall Superuser.apk
> 
> it should be back to stock.

Click to collapse



Thanks. That means using 
adb pull /system/sd/app [whatever apk]
right?

Edit:
Thanks! adb pull worked


----------



## pawanpazi (May 10, 2016)

*Please provide video tutorial for this*



hitesh7k said:


> es file explorer only show "192.168.0.104" not the other one ? How to proceed ?

Click to collapse






please provide video tutorial for this


----------



## nimms (May 12, 2016)

brajesh.sharma87 said:


> How much is the flash memory in this device? Not mentioned anywhere. Need to know so I can limit the apps installation.

Click to collapse



It's just 1gb for you out of 4gb chip inside.
In stock rom they don't have support for Mouse/Keyboard etc via OTG. (Other roms i flashed did support mouse via OTG but no wifi)

It's a shame that they chose RK3066 processor for which the producing company itself has abandoned support. No kernel available for kitkat with AP6181 chip (Basically Broadcom BCM43362) support. I could flash Kitkat but wifi did not turn on with kernels that had AP6210 wifi chip driver modules (Identical wifi BCM43362 chip with added bluetooth in it). If anyone can compile a kernel with wifi module support, we can have working Kitkat.


----------



## parasou79 (May 21, 2016)

I see rk30sdk in es explorer as android TV. But when in select I get err adb/192.168.1.4 not found. Any help appreciated.


----------



## nimms (May 22, 2016)

parasou79 said:


> I see rk30sdk in es explorer as android TV. But when in select I get err adb/192.168.1.4 not found. Any help appreciated.

Click to collapse



Try to delete it and scan again. Try another mobile if available. It can be glitchy.
Better option is use apps2fire from play store on your phone, then install any apps u might want to try.


----------



## illuminateice (Jun 1, 2016)

what will happen if i switch off wifi in setting. teewe 2 will be bricked?. since i will never be able to connect it if wifi is switched off once and also their is no mouse support.


----------



## brajesh.sharma87 (Jun 12, 2016)

illuminateice said:


> what will happen if i switch off wifi in setting. teewe 2 will be bricked?. since i will never be able to connect it if wifi is switched off once and also their is no mouse support.

Click to collapse



You can reconnect Wifi using the teewe mobile or PC app. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brajesh.sharma87 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone have any idea to increase storage for apps? I want to install and play asphalt 8. Maybe by mounting smb share? Or any other ideas/solution? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anroks (Jul 10, 2016)

can anyone please post video of how to root it please


----------



## harkeet (Jul 21, 2016)

*Screen turns blue due to inactivity*

After I plugin in the device and once the UI of application boots up and if there isn't any activity after that for few mins then my screen turns blue and nothing works. To solve that I need to switch off and on my device again. This also happens in between also when I'm using the application.

Is there any solution to this?


----------



## Fantasypit (Jul 21, 2016)

After pushing tv launcher to tv I saw select default launcher for a brief time But was unable to sleect handy tv launcher in that Now it opens default teewe launcher and not handy tv launcher


----------



## hotmale_rs (Jul 23, 2016)

*Mentioned process not working*

Hi, 
I tried the process as explained, however I am still  unable to get the results as mentioned.
Is there anything else we need to do before starting this, viz change some settings on Teewe or computer ?

I reach Android TV in ES File Explorer and sometimes I see device with RKXXX30 and sometimes I see the IP address 192.168.0.105. As soon as I click on that icon I get error cannot connect to adb://192.168.0.105

Can anyone tell me if I missed out something or need to change any settings?


----------



## sunny28m (Jul 27, 2016)

*Can anybody explain the procedure to install google play on teewe*

I have facing problem at this stage, how to do it. 

"unzip files in the Gapps.zip  , move to /system/app on your PC and type the following commands"

My questions is " Should i make a separate system folder in adb folder and than unzip gapps to the another app folder.'

if anybody explain the whole procedure with screenshot of PC, it will helpful for the learner.:


----------



## nimms (Jul 31, 2016)

Fantasypit said:


> After pushing tv launcher to tv I saw select default launcher for a brief time But was unable to sleect handy tv launcher in that Now it opens default teewe launcher and not handy tv launcher

Click to collapse



Even if you select it once, that setting won't stick. Click the home button on handysmart on mobile, it'll launch handy on teewe. (If any adblockers or vpn is there on mobile, u may have problem connecting both.



harkeet said:


> After I plugin in the device and once the UI of application boots up and if there isn't any activity after that for few mins then my screen turns blue and nothing works. To solve that I need to switch off and on my device again. This also happens in between also when I'm using the application.
> Is there any solution to this?

Click to collapse



Try doing a factory reset. (Open settings >> back up n reset via handysmart) That might help.
Or open settings and under display, screen off setting, never on charger)




hotmale_rs said:


> Hi,
> I reach Android TV in ES File Explorer and sometimes I see device with RKXXX30 and sometimes I see the IP address 192.168.0.105. As soon as I click on that icon I get error cannot connect to adb://192.168.0.105
> Can anyone tell me if I missed out something or need to change any settings?

Click to collapse



Sometimes restarting both Teewe and mobile or trying another mobile might help. Check if any VPN or ad blocker is on in the phone. Or simply try apps to fire to install apps.




sunny28m said:


> I have facing problem at this stage, how to do it.
> 
> '
> 
> if anybody explain the whole procedure with screenshot of PC, it will helpful for the learner.:

Click to collapse



If that's complicated for you, Just install "apps to fire" app on your phone and install the required app(the one u want on teewe) on your phone (or download an apk file of that app), then apps 2 fire will help u install that app on teewe. What do u want to achieve with google play services? 
Stick has limited storage, so keep limited number of apps.


----------



## prameenson (Aug 1, 2016)

21031980 said:


> Even if you select it once, that setting won't stick. Click the home button on handysmart on mobile, it'll launch handy on teewe. (If any adblockers or vpn is there on mobile, u may have problem connecting both.
> 
> 
> Try doing a factory reset. (Open settings >> back up n reset via handysmart) That might help.
> ...

Click to collapse



it says adb://192.168.0.5/ not found
Please help, tried restarting both quite a few times...


----------



## nimms (Aug 1, 2016)

prameenson said:


> it says adb://192.168.0.5/ not found
> Please help, tried restarting both quite a few times...

Click to collapse



Long press and click delete... then click scan again. Might help. Sometimes depends on router/Your android version/ES file explorer version also.


----------



## prameenson (Aug 1, 2016)

21031980 said:


> Long press and click delete... then click scan again. Might help. Sometimes depends on router/Your android version/ES file explorer version also.

Click to collapse



Thanks but dinn help...


----------



## prameenson (Aug 2, 2016)

coolhunk4o2 said:


> I had purchased Teewe 2 Dongle from flipkart during Big Billion days for ₹999/-.
> For your information Teewee is a HDMI dongle just like Google chromecast using which you can play the media stored on your phone/pc on your TV with HDMI. So i wasn't expecting much other than playing my media from the phone/pc.
> 
> But to my surprise Teewe 2 is running a full blown Android 4.2.2 . You can convert your TV into android smart TV using Teewee. Just follow the instructions below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help, say adb://192.168.0.5/ not found but I am able to connect via adb... What can be done?


----------



## Nikyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Any other method to play Jio play app via teewe? I have same problem coming to Prameenson.


----------



## omdhar (Aug 3, 2016)

prameenson said:


> Please help, say adb://192.168.0.5/ not found but I am able to connect via adb... What can be done?

Click to collapse



Just install 'Apps2Fire' app and goto 'setup' and save with existing teewe IP address once. You can install new apps and launch installed apps from 'Fire Tv Apps' Menu

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## anjant (Aug 4, 2016)

adityap174 said:


> Hey. Sorry. Missed your post. That app looks old and hasn't been updated. I bought droidmote server. This is the client ( play (dot) google (dot) com/store/apps/details?id=org.videomap.droidmoteclient&hl=en ) . This is really good. Much better keyboard and pointer support than the handy client. It gives option of showing recent apps, etc.
> 
> Yeah. mouse control works when handy launcher is in background. But I don't want it even in the background. Don't want it to take any memory. Plex will require memory for caching and buffering I suppose. I switched to droidmote ( mentioned by someone in this thread ). It has a lightweight server and a beautiful client app. Using HALauncher with that.

Click to collapse



Hey Aditya, could you please explain how you got Droidmote to work? 

Do you have to install Google Play Store and sign in to it with your Google account on Teewe? How did you type in the credentials? I installed Google Play Store using the instructions in the first post. Then, when I boot the Teewe, I am on the language selector page. How do I navigate without having a remote? Did you use some other remote till you installed Droidmote? If so, which one?

I tried CetusPlay and it works very well. But they don't have support to type with a full keyboard. I was able to navigate all the way to the Google account sign-in page. But typing in the credentials is not possible.

I got a Droidmote Server APK which I installed on Teewe using Apps2Fire. When I run the server on Teewe (and give it SU permissions), the app opens, but the Start button is RED. When I click on the Start button, it says "Starting" with a progress icon, and then goes back to being Red. The server does not start at all. I am wondering if this is because I haven't signed in to Google Play Store.


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes u need to sign in Google Play for droid more server to work.


----------



## ravindarveerla (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, 
 installed ES Explorer and tried to connect teewe 2 it detected with ip address which i tap on it, it's displaying "adb://192.168.0.105/ not found"

what should i do? please help me out.


----------



## ravindarveerla (Aug 21, 2016)

*I am also facing the same issue*



nikhildangui said:


> Getting error  adb://192.168.1.108/ is not found
> 
> when clicked on Rk30XXX in android tv section in ES file explorer
> tried connecting to teewe using my pc which has android sdk installed and adb was successfully connected
> ...

Click to collapse




I am also facing the same issue, does any one have any fix or solution for this.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## dhruvpandit (Aug 27, 2016)

Can i do it with my new teewe 2?
What is internal memory of it? Where apps will be stored? And how to see videos / pics from mobile to TV? 

My dongle is 2 days old, Sorry for dumb questions but i am still noob for this.


----------



## prashantpanwar (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing this. I am able access and control my teewe. Applications like youtube & Kodi are working fine, however i am facing one issue with Kodi.

I hv configured one ftp server at my laptop and added it's settings in Kodi file and server settings. kodi is able to open ftp server and able to see all video files. Now when I am trying to play movies over WLAN stored at my laptop with Kodi, its not working properly. It keeps of buffering after every 4-5 seconds, sometimes screen got choppy, if i move cursor, it draw a trails, whole xodi got very unresponsive. I think it is related to low cache and low memory. Same is happening for youtube addon. Video start and then got stuck.

Is there any advancedsettings xml file settings (suggested by some internet blog to overcome cache and buffering issue with Kodi) which can resolve this issue. 

Does anybody test it if teewe is able to run Kodi successfully for local media file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhruvpandit (Sep 1, 2016)

prashantpanwar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. I am able access and control my teewe. Applications like youtube & Kodi are working fine, however i am facing one issue with Kodi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same problem with me.
i am trying to play movies from my PC via SMB protocol, but quality for 720P is also not good. i mean, they are playing slow video and normal audio for most of time with 700-900MB files.

any setting for it? i am expecting 720p Playing only !!


----------



## prashantpanwar (Sep 1, 2016)

dhruvpandit said:


> same problem with me.
> i am trying to play movies from my PC via SMB protocol, but quality for 720P is also not good. i mean, they are playing slow video and normal audio for most of time with 700-900MB files.
> 
> any setting for it? i am expecting 720p Playing only !!

Click to collapse



I used these settings and its working fine for me. No more issues with smb. Sometimes movie stops inbetween abruptly...thats it. 

I hv also changed subtitle positions from bottom to end of picture.. now subtitles are also running fine. Erlier there was overlap in subtitles.

Settings... I hope its ok to share these settings. I have taken these from origional kodi.wiki site.

advancedsettings.xml
<advancedsettings>
  <network>
    <buffermode>1</buffermode>
    <cachemembuffersize>157286400</cachemembuffersize>
    <readbufferfactor>20</readbufferfactor>
  </network>
</advancedsettings>


----------



## dhruvpandit (Sep 2, 2016)

prashantpanwar said:


> I used these settings and its working fine for me. No more issues with smb. Sometimes movie stops inbetween abruptly...thats it.
> 
> I hv also changed subtitle positions from bottom to end of picture.. now subtitles are also running fine. Erlier there was overlap in subtitles.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that works fine prashant, thanks for the tip.
but quality is not so good , any ways to increase quality? which setting do you have in kodi? also please share some add-ons which are useful in kodi.


----------



## prashantpanwar (Sep 2, 2016)

dhruvpandit said:


> that works fine prashant, thanks for the tip.
> but quality is not so good , any ways to increase quality? which setting do you have in kodi? also please share some add-ons which are useful in kodi.

Click to collapse



For me quality is also good. Now i hv setup it with my dlink wireless router. My dlink has usb port for smb and usb printer support. I hv configured smb at my router and connect external hdd and its working great, no quality issues. 

As of now i am not using any add-on apart from youtube as i am also new to KODI and don't know much abt it. But if you want to hv best addon just do google for fusion addon or tvaddons.ag, it will auto configured all best available addons in just one click.

For youtube add on go to video and search for youtube. You can also install yaste, its a kodi remote, once configured, you can search youtube video in your mobile and cast it directly to kodi. no more dependency on teewe app for youtube. Search internet for how to use yaste.


----------



## tshijilt (Sep 11, 2016)

*Unable to control the Teewe 2  ... !!*

Scanned for Smart TV in ES file manager, it shows IP 192.168.1.101.
But When I click on it it shows 'loading' and - adb://192.168.1.101/ is not found.
But I was able to install the "Handy Smart TV Launcher apk" using the install to smart TV feature in ES File manager.
Now when I turn on the Teewe 2 dongle, it shows the option to choose 2 launchers, but within 3/4 seconds the default launcher loads. 
Handy Smart TV app is not connecting to Teewe, what to do ?


----------



## Akshatgupta3011 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Airplay apple on teewe*

Hey guys
Akshat this side
I use "apps to fire" application to install apps directly from mu android phone to teewe dongle

Apple AIRPLAY
I have installed "AirPin PRO" app on teewe so now i can airplay my ios device to teewe
Works seemlessly 
Offers airplay mirroring too.


----------



## nimms (Sep 13, 2016)

tshijilt said:


> Scanned for Smart TV in ES file manager, it shows IP 192.168.1.101.
> But When I click on it it shows 'loading' and - adb://192.168.1.101/ is not found.
> But I was able to install the "Handy Smart TV Launcher apk" using the install to smart TV feature in ES File manager.
> Now when I turn on the Teewe 2 dongle, it shows the option to choose 2 launchers, but within 3/4 seconds the default launcher loads.
> Handy Smart TV app is not connecting to Teewe, what to do ?

Click to collapse



If you are using any VPN based adblockers, try disabling them. then try if Handy detects Teewe. Try turning off firewall etc on wifi router.


----------



## tshijilt (Sep 13, 2016)

*there is no adblock, also tried with phone hotspot*



nimms said:


> If you are using any VPN based adblockers, try disabling them. then try if Handy detects Teewe. Try turning off firewall etc on wifi router.

Click to collapse



I dont have any ad blocker in y phone.
also tried by connecting only the phone to the Teewe dongle, by enabling the hotspot option in the device.
tried the same with another smartphone.
The Tewee application works, but the Handy didn't detect.

If I scan for Android TV in ES file manger, is shows, but cant open.
Mat be newer Teewe revision has more security...


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi
Have you got any solution for this. i am having this stick i flashed some roms but wifi not working. can you provide original teewe 2 stock rom. or any working with wifi.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 21, 2016)

nimms said:


> On opening, wifi chip is AP6181
> Actual rockchip (Could be 3066 is under the heat dessipant which is secured well, so i did not open it.
> There's a place for USB host to be soldered
> 
> Am not able to control with air mouse on phone. Not detecting the server.. Running 2.3.0 version of Teewe version.

Click to collapse



have you got any solution for this. Even i am also facing same issue as this stick works with only wifi. Need stock rom for this with teewe launcher to connect wifi onboot. i tried most 3066 roms they work but no way to interface with phone. I have opened that metal covering sheet under that it has rk3066 chip. i soldered female usb port that doesn;t work. Any pure teewe 2 complete stock rom


----------



## nimms (Sep 22, 2016)

shiv.kbh said:


> have you got any solution for this. Even i am also facing same issue as this stick works with only wifi. Need stock rom for this with teewe launcher to connect wifi onboot. i tried most 3066 roms they work but no way to interface with phone. I have opened that metal covering sheet under that it has rk3066 chip. i soldered female usb port that doesn;t work. Any pure teewe 2 complete stock rom

Click to collapse



A solution could be "pushing all 3 teewe apks into rom zip" if you know ROM development...


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 22, 2016)

All the roms i have are in image format not inside zip. As RK android tool uses only image formats to burn firmware or updates. For creating rom image Linux os system needed i don't have that. There some work around available but i don't teewe apks. If you have pls provide apks at least I will try.
I think you have posted in other forums where u provided stock rom extract from teewe 2 but that's getting stuck on boot logo. 
Can I use microusb port connecting OTG cable for mouse option and I need to give power supply separately through soldering wires as it has only one port available.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 22, 2016)

*Need teewe 2 stock rom uses RK3066 with Ap6181 wifi chip no Bluetooth*



nimms said:


> A solution could be "pushing all 3 teewe apks into rom zip" if you know ROM development...

Click to collapse



All the roms i have are in image format not inside zip. As RK android tool uses only image formats to burn firmware or updates. For creating rom image Linux os system needed i don't have that. There some work around available but i don't teewe apks. If you have pls provide apks at least I will try.
I think you have posted in other forums where u provided stock rom extract from teewe 2 but that's getting stuck on boot logo. 
Can I use microusb port connecting OTG cable for mouse option and I need to give power supply separately through soldering wires as it has only one port available.


----------



## nimms (Sep 22, 2016)

shiv.kbh said:


> All the roms i have are in image format not inside zip. As RK android tool uses only image formats to burn firmware or updates. For creating rom image Linux os system needed i don't have that. There some work around available but i don't teewe apks. If you have pls provide apks at least I will try.
> I think you have posted in other forums where u provided stock rom extract from teewe 2 but that's getting stuck on boot logo.
> Can I use microusb port connecting OTG cable for mouse option and I need to give power supply separately through soldering wires as it has only one port available.

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Kp4aJsfti2MlotOURGOGJXcVk 
Here are the files.. 3 teewe apks (i think u can skip the support apk)
The folder also has a imgRePacker zip.. with that u can unpack and repack img files after making desired changes.
Yes i have a usb hub with OTG facility.. i had a bad mouse so, it didn't work when i tried. i'll try with another mouse this weekend.
Keep playing.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 22, 2016)

nimms said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Kp4aJsfti2MlotOURGOGJXcVk
> Here are the files.. 3 teewe apks (i think u can skip the support apk)
> The folder also has a imgRePacker zip.. with that u can unpack and repack img files after making desired changes.
> Yes i have a usb hub with OTG facility.. i had a bad mouse so, it didn't work when i tried. i'll try with another mouse this weekend.
> Keep playing.

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I will try this weekend. I have that imgRePacker but its not working in windows 10. any way i will try in windows 7.
i will also try to get usb hub with OTG may that help.
Actually this problem started when I disabled teewe content render, media render and one more apk was in Chinese text, i didn't disable support apk after that no way interface with wifi from phone, even adb option didn't work. it was just dispalying getting started on screen to select language like a fresh phone.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 27, 2016)

*Need to make wifi working on teewe 2 RK3066 with Ap6181 wifi chip*



nimms said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Kp4aJsfti2MlotOURGOGJXcVk
> Here are the files.. 3 teewe apks (i think u can skip the support apk)
> The folder also has a imgRePacker zip.. with that u can unpack and repack img files after making desired changes.
> Yes i have a usb hub with OTG facility.. i had a bad mouse so, it didn't work when i tried. i'll try with another mouse this weekend.
> Keep playing.

Click to collapse



Last weekend i tried with OTG cable and power supply by soldering usb cable wires to board. mouse is working now. tried to turn on wifi but still not turning on though it has same kernel 3.0.36+. Need solution for this wifi stuff. if any one know please let me know. 

Earlier i made it brick by burning some rom which has different loader version.
then following link posts help me to unbrick and also used the marsrom 

www.hotmcu.com/wiki/Flashing_Firmware_Image_Files_Using_The_Rockchip_Tool

www.hotmcu.com/wiki/Unbrick,_fix_NAND_on_the_marsboard

www.marsboard.com/marsboard_rk3066_download.html

www.haoyuelectronics.com/service/RK3066/Images/android/
This is the rom i have used to burn
www.haoyuelectronics.com/service/RK..._OTG_Host_Nand_V1.1_(SOM-RK3066_V2_V3).img.7z

I have attached images for power supply connection even i think female usb2.0 port also work with proper connection.


----------



## nimms (Sep 29, 2016)

shiv.kbh said:


> Last weekend i tried with OTG cable and power supply by soldering usb cable wires to board. mouse is working now.

Click to collapse



http://www.arctablet.com/blog/forum...-kernel-ap6181bcm43362-wifi-which-custom-rom/  I couldn't get much help anywhere.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 29, 2016)

nimms said:


> http://www.arctablet.com/blog/forum...-kernel-ap6181bcm43362-wifi-which-custom-rom/  I couldn't get much help anywhere.

Click to collapse



I have seen this earlier but that ported rom is for rk31 stick so it may not work. Anyway thanks for your help. If I found solution will post here.


----------



## nimms (Sep 30, 2016)

shiv.kbh said:


> I have seen this earlier but that ported rom is for rk31 stick so it may not work. Anyway thanks for your help. If I found solution will post here.

Click to collapse



According to the rom chef, rk31 build will run fine with 3066 version of kernel.


----------



## shiv.kbh (Sep 30, 2016)

nimms said:


> According to the rom chef, rk31 build will run fine with 3066 version of kernel.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. I will give a try.


----------



## raghavmp79 (Oct 5, 2016)

Any one tried updating Kitkat on teewe 2?


----------



## dhruvpandit (Nov 23, 2016)

Any dev here?

can we use this ? http://www.dial-multiscreen.org/home for screen mirroring


----------



## yunus1593 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Installed Handy Smart Tv In Teewe2. Don't have control in Mobile App . Please Help!*

I installed handy Smart TV Launcher on my Teewe2 and Android Phone.  I'm unable to see the network and mouse icons in my mobile(screenshot attached). How can i control the Handy smart tv app installed on my Teewe through Android Phone. (if anyone give instructions to configure Kore Remote App in Teewe2. it will be very helpful). Thanks in Advance   ... image cdn.pbrd.co/images/5pt3olkbw.png


----------



## Infinity_Hardik (Dec 10, 2016)

*Please Help me*

My Teewe2 is shown on es file explorer as rk308sdk but when i try to connect it,  es file explorer shows adb://192.168.1.xx not Found. Please Help me to connect teewe to es file explorer.  I have teewe 2 latest software version supporting wallpapers and widgets. Thank you for your help.


----------



## omdhar (Dec 14, 2016)

ES Explorer have some issue nowadays. Use Apps2Fire,, add teewe ip address in setup. Push apps as u like using it or can launch installed apps anytime too. Handy Smart tv launcher needs to pushed on teewe and handy smart tv (not launcher) on mobile,, for mouse & kbd. 

My apps
1. Modded YouTube (w/o Google play services) 
2. YouTube for TV 1.3.10
3. Modded jio tv
4. Modded jio cinema 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimms (Dec 14, 2016)

yunus1593 said:


> How can i control the Handy smart tv app installed on my Teewe through Android Phone.

Click to collapse


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.handysmart.android.launcher&hl=en this goes in to Teewe
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.handysmart.android&hl=en this on to mobile 




Infinity_Hardik said:


> es file explorer shows adb://192.168.1.xx not Found. Please Help me to connect teewe to es file explorer.

Click to collapse



Try apps2fire. easier




omdhar said:


> My apps
> 1. Modded YouTube (w/o Google play services)
> 2. YouTube for TV 1.3.10
> 3. Modded jio tv
> 4. Modded jio cinema

Click to collapse



My Jio apps are working fine without any mods.. What mods did u do? If possible, attach here pls.


----------



## omdhar (Dec 15, 2016)

nimms said:


> My Jio apps are working fine without any mods.. What mods did u do? If possible, attach here pls.

Click to collapse



Jio cinema & few others failed to install because android 4.2.2 not supported. Target api version changed

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yunus1593 (Dec 18, 2016)

*It Works..!! *



nimms said:


> Thanks nimms. it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Aashim (Dec 19, 2016)

Guys plz help..... Since yesterday....my teewe is stuck at boot logo. I have tried to remove it from the HDMI port and then replugged it. But same results.....

Any advise.....

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Akshat07 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Need correct version of Google Play Services to install on Teewe*

Hi, 

I wish to install Google Play Services on my device, but all the versions available on the apk sites are for Android KitKat or above. 

Please suggest the relevant version number for Android 4.2.2 ( Android TV)


----------



## omdhar (Dec 24, 2016)

Akshat07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish to install Google Play Services on my device, but all the versions available on the apk sites are for Android KitKat or above.
> 
> Please suggest the relevant version number for Android 4.2.2 ( Android TV)

Click to collapse



Why u need Google play service,, like for YouTube,, u can try modded one

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshat07 (Dec 24, 2016)

omdhar said:


> Why u need Google play service,, like for YouTube,, u can try modded one

Click to collapse



I need to install Eros Now or other streaming apps that I've subscribed to. They check for Google Play Services.


----------



## neerajsain (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, I am not able to use allcast or any other casting application other than teewe app. I have installed custom application like apps2file, launcher, mx player. I am only able to connect from apps2fire. I can installed and launch the application from apps2fire. I have teewe 1.


----------



## atulsaini_22 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey Guys. I followed below steps..
1. Installed apps2fire in my redmi3s prime phone.
2.installed Handy smart tv launcher using apps2fire app
3. Installed Handy Smart tv app in phone
4. Launch Handy smart tv launcher through apps2fire in TV.
But handy smart tv app in phone is not able to detect or connect to tv app.

Any advise???


----------



## Akshay bhopani (Jan 16, 2017)

*Not able to use Handy smart remote*

Hi,
Thanks for the thread. I was not able to open and install handy launcher apk through ES file explorer. Whenever I click on rxxxxxx android tv it says could not connect to adb///192.168.1.102. So i installed that apk through adb and it worked. But not able to control the tv via remote app. It shows X icon always.
Please Help


----------



## chessdunk (Jan 19, 2017)

*Mouse click not working*



nimms said:


> May be they disabled USB in the firmware!!!
> We need to find another compatible firmware.
> 
> Try Wukong server on Teewe and wukong remote on mobile.. they connected easily. Even i had trouble with other remote apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to get the installation going and connect.  However the connection happens only through wukong and mouse click does not work.  What really has changed?  Help please.


----------



## yathishn (Jan 20, 2017)

*Help needed with teewe2*

I am having problem installing home tv launche apk onto teewe2. Though it recognizes teewe2 stick, when i select the same it throws error something like "adb://192.168.1.2 is not found" and nothing happens. Any help please.


----------



## chessdunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Install app2fire go to local apps and install es explorer from your ph to the teewee.  Go to fire tv apps and lainch es explorer once launched go to ph esexplorer and installl.


----------



## DominickLo (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for the support.


----------



## chessdunk (Jan 21, 2017)

I finally managed to do what I wanted with Teewee 2 stick and I am a rank beginner with no knowledge about coding or adb.  A big thanks to CoolHunk!!  

For many folks who see an ip address but cannot see the ex explorer app... open app2fire, install esexplorer and then launch it.  Once the app is launched from app2fire try opening the ip address, you would see applications (android tv), install your apk from here to the tewee stick.  Now to operate the stick you will need mouse control.  I have tried a lot of options but only Cetus seems to work for me.  install the remote server in the tv stick from android tv -> ip address> applications> install.  Then install the cetus remote mouse on ur phone. 

Importatant:  when running cetus do not try to run anyother remote mouse app this will not let u mouse click.  once you install the apps, launch the cetus server from the app2fire and connect with ipaddress from the remote.  Once connected you would be able to use the mouse pad and dial pad (for media)

You can install Kodi Jarvis arm version from the applications, es explorer and launch it in kodi.  From there go to video and access a shared folder in your pc, make sure ur pc has a password.  Place your files in the shared folder and enjoy the content in your pc.  Use cetus as ur remote.  

As for playing youtube on the stick... I am yet to venture into that territory but its doable from kodi.  As for casting from pc... there is lag for 1080.  Anything I can do to get no lag?

Hope this helps... and if anyone knows anything better please share .


----------



## vabs99 (Feb 7, 2017)

My teewee 2 is stuck at boot up logo. . not connecting to wifi or not getting it reset any ways mention on their support site 
Any pointers to revive it


----------



## sheal1990 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there any way to connect my mobile as a wireless device to play audio ? from teewe


----------



## GravityDead (Mar 9, 2017)

omdhar said:


> ES Explorer have some issue nowadays. Use Apps2Fire,, add teewe ip address in setup. Push apps as u like using it or can launch installed apps anytime too. Handy Smart tv launcher needs to pushed on teewe and handy smart tv (not launcher) on mobile,, for mouse & kbd.
> 
> My apps
> 1. Modded YouTube (w/o Google play services)
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please share the APK's with us. Jio Cinema and music will be a good addition.


----------



## theshareisgod (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice
This adb root method also work for any devices that is pre-rooted for adb shell only


----------



## MrStrange10 (Mar 22, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2017)

*iPhone remote app?*

Hello all,

Is there any client/server based launcher/remote app for iPhones?


----------



## guptad (Apr 1, 2017)

1. I tried the steps.  Teewe2 shows up as rk30sdk on ES File Manager, but clicking on it generates the error adb://<IP address>/ not found.  
2. I am able to connect via adb to teewe2 from my windows laptop, using the same IP address that shows up in the ES File Manager error message. 
3. I also managed to download the handy smart tv launcher apk to the laptop, and used the adb command line to install it on the teewe2 from the laptop.  When I reboot teewe2, it shows a selection of launchers briefly before defaulting to teewe launcher.  The android phone, laptop and teewe2 are on the same wifi network (via my briadband router).  I have tried this with two different android phones.  Same result.


----------



## Rinaj (Apr 25, 2017)

*Hoe to hard reset teewe 2 dongle*

How can we hard reset the teewe device, my device forget the network it was already in use. Now i cant control the device using the handy tv launcher or apps2fire app from mobile. For launching the handy tv launcher default, i have already disable the teewe laucher and its associated service. But now i cant control the teewe stick from mobile. After using the shareit app in teewe it forgot the network already in use.. please help.. thanks in advance


----------



## demoakka (May 29, 2017)

when i try to install jiotv in teewe 2 ivia app2fire ts give error " install_failed_older_sdk " any help please


----------



## shahpranaf (Jun 2, 2017)

*Use CETUSPLAY to make Teewe work*

Hi All,
I tried all above steps(15 pages  ) but was not able to successfully run apps in teewe. ES Explorer was giving same error adb://.... not found. 

So below things work for sure:

*Requirement:*
1) CETUSPLAY app
2) ES explorer

*Method:*
1) Download *CETUSPLAY* : URL: "https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cetusplay.remotephone&hl=en"
- This is a complete app with mouse and keyboard support. 
2) Install it and search for teewe and connect it.
3) Now move ES Explorer apk to teewe using CETUSPLAY  and open it after installing.
4) Now open ES Explorer in your mobile and transfer/install apk you want.
5) You can also install apk from CETUSPLAY so no need for ES Explorer.
6) And launch the app you want.
7) Now go to settings of your teewe app from CETUSPLAY and change the keyboard setting to use CETUSPLAY Keyboard.

I installed JIOtv, Hotstar and it works perfectly fine.


Few Important notes:
=================

1) CETUSPLAY KEYBOARD can track your input. So please make sure you maintain your privacy and do not expose your password.
2) Also, make sure that Teewe have 4.2 Android OS. So few apps will not work. Use apps which are compatible with this OS.
3) I would suggest exploring CETUSPLAY as it has much inbuilt support i.e YouTube, live channel Streaming, App store etc
4) I use REDMI NOTE4(Just for info, it should not make any difference.)


Guys let me know if you need any more details.

Thanks


----------



## akhil17kr (Jun 7, 2017)

Okay , I've got teewe 1 dongle and it was stucked in teewe boot image. quick googled to find solution and downloaded some RK android tool and tried to search option to factory reset the device.
By mistake i clicked the Lower format option and now every partition is formatted.

If anybody has teewe 1 dongle , can please can extract the ROM files in img so that i can flash it again ?
There is RK batch tool which takes 1 firmware img file to install or upgrade firmware/ROM , if anybody knows how to flash the teewe 1 ROM/firmware again can please help me with this, 
Now it's lying with me with no any display and just gets detected on PC as Rockchip device.


----------



## omdhar (Jun 17, 2017)

shahpranaf said:


> Hi All,
> I tried all above steps(15 pages  ) but was not able to successfully run apps in teewe. ES Explorer was giving same error adb://.... not found.
> 
> So below things work for sure:
> ...

Click to collapse



JioTv with manifest mod to minSdkVersion 17 and targetSdkVersion 21 was working fine last six months but not anymore with latest update. Without latest update, JioTv do not run. Any solutions, frnd ? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox002 (Jun 22, 2017)

i have teewe 2. i have downloaded handy smart launcher on it. i am unable to install google play store on it.. i need sun nxt app to work on it.. when i install from downloaded apk it say Problem parsing package.. Kindly help


----------



## nimms (Jul 14, 2017)

Fox002 said:


> i have teewe 2. i have downloaded handy smart launcher on it. i am unable to install google play store on it.. i need sun nxt app to work on it.. when i install from downloaded apk it say Problem parsing package.. Kindly help

Click to collapse



That means the APK won't work in current Android version. Installing google play won't help.


----------



## naveen3562003 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can anyone pls help me with procedures to install KODI through teewe...I have already uploaded handy smart Tv as suggested and its working fine.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## abhirc86 (Jul 19, 2017)

"4.Open ES File Explorer and select the Android TV option from the menu. It will display a device called rkXXXXXX. click on it and Select Applications"

- I am able to see the device. But when i select it in the Android TV option of the ES File Explorer, its gives an error message saying "adb://192.168.0.100/ not found.

But I am able to connect to the teewe device from the pc, with the same ip.

Plz help


----------



## sahilisburman (Jul 22, 2017)

How do i run Jio tv app on the device?


----------



## saugatchandra (Sep 20, 2017)

GravityDead said:


> Could you please share the APK's with us. Jio Cinema and music will be a good addition.

Click to collapse



Same here.. everything now works except:
1.  i am not able to change the keyboard, so not able to type and log into anything
2. Most of the apps on my phone are not compatible with android 4.2.2 , any solution of how to overcome this..

thanks in advance.


----------



## abbasrizvi918 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Gratitude*

Well it worked..Thanks


----------



## atulsaini_22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey Guys, JIO TV app not working on Teewe, any help?


----------



## omdhar (Oct 21, 2017)

Every app useless now because of obsolete android 4.2.2 version in tewee including unsupported tewee's news bytes & couch. 
But CETUSPLAY still works on tv,, so we can watch
1. YouTube videos (not many supported though) using cetusplay YouTube cast.
2. stream torrent/online movies using 'search to cast'. 
3. Mobile own videos/images,, but it laggs and no organised way to search. 

Hope it answers few queries above. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## techeligible3322 (Oct 21, 2017)

*good*



coolhunk4o2 said:


> I had purchased Teewe 2 Dongle from flipkart during Big Billion days for ₹999/-.
> For your information Teewee is a HDMI dongle just like Google chromecast using which you can play the media stored on your phone/pc on your TV with HDMI. So i wasn't expecting much other than playing my media from the phone/pc.
> 
> But to my surprise Teewe 2 is running a full blown Android 4.2.2 . You can convert your TV into android smart TV using Teewee. Just follow the instructions below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Where from you stole this method by the way heheheeh


----------



## coolhunk4o2 (Oct 21, 2017)

techeligible3322 said:


> Where from you stole this method by the way heheheeh

Click to collapse



Pls let me know any other place the above method is available.


----------



## techeligible3322 (Oct 25, 2017)

*sorry*



coolhunk4o2 said:


> Pls let me know any other place the above method is available.

Click to collapse



i dont know about that


----------



## mahesh2040 (Jan 19, 2018)

Since teewe is shutting down it's business for something new beginning ( as there website says) they are offering customer support till March 2018.. so i thought to ask them to release kernel source code , drivers factory images etc ... I thought they might release but it's been two days they didn't replied to my mail. I don't know how much it will help us cause I am not developer or they will release or not. But just thought to give a try?? if possible then mail them too... ??


----------



## Ajitkathat (Mar 24, 2018)

i bricked my teewe2 dongle when playing on some adb commands and now it stuck on boot logo
if anyone can provide its stock rom and adb drivers for USB then it will be gr8 halp


----------



## raghu1982 (May 16, 2018)

my tewee2 is not connecting even though power was on.
any help please


----------



## naveen356 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ajitkathat said:


> i bricked my teewe2 dongle when playing on some adb commands and now it stuck on boot logo
> if anyone can provide its stock rom and adb drivers for USB then it will be gr8 halp

Click to collapse



 Even I need this ...any one pls help me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you for posting the images. I'm able to supply power to Teewe 2, and able to use USB Torch via OTG. However, when I tried connecting mouse using OTG, it didn't work. Did you do something extra to make the mouse work?

Also, how were you able to coonect as adb, device is not getting detected in Linux (Ubuntu)?

I accidently switched off wifi (and all teewe apps are disabled), looking for a way to turn it on.



shiv.kbh said:


> Last weekend i tried with OTG cable and power supply by soldering usb cable wires to board. mouse is working now. tried to turn on wifi but still not turning on though it has same kernel 3.0.36+. Need solution for this wifi stuff. if any one know please let me know.

Click to collapse


----------



## sonalswaroop (Sep 29, 2018)

*WiFi Settings accessible!*

Hi guys,

I was just playing with my Teewe 1 today and decided to try this out. Everything worked so far. But as everyone knows WiFi settings were not available. But turns out the Tewee apps have nothing to do with it. I disabled all the Teewe apps(it runs atleast twice as fast now) from auto-starting using 'Autostarts' app, but still I was connected to WiFi. So I thought of accessing the WiFi settings through ADB using the the following intent :

```
./adb shell am start -a android.intent.action.MAIN -n com.android.settings/.wifi.WifiSettings
```

It opens up the usual android Wifi Settings and everything works!
Now all we need to do is just pull the settings app and change the Name and Intent of the option from Ethernet to WiFi. If someone can do it it would be great. Otherwise I will probably do it in some time.

Also since I disabled the Teewe apps from startup, so it directly boots up to the launcher!


----------



## Aashim (Sep 30, 2018)

That's great sonal.... Please share a video from booting to startup


----------



## Funnyguy321 (Nov 22, 2018)

*After pushing handy tv apk. My dongle's wifi signal stopped. Its showing scanning pre*

After pushing handy tv apk. My dongle's wifi signal stopped. Its showing scanning previous saved network nd then msg only "restart the teewe and restart app". Tried many times nothing happened. Pushing apk success but after unable to connect.


----------



## priyabrata12345 (Nov 25, 2018)

*otg not working*

i followed the same the ogt not working but i can able to charge using this port but mouse and pen drive not working. please help


----------



## harjeetpundir (Jan 2, 2019)

I haven't used my tewee dongle for last one year. I just googled and found this discussion.
Is it still possible to modify the dongle and use it to convert my tv into a smart TV, considering the apps have been updated and android versions also updated


----------



## skd1993 (Jan 3, 2019)

harjeetpundir said:


> I haven't used my tewee dongle for last one year. I just googled and found this discussion.
> Is it still possible to modify the dongle and use it to convert my tv into a smart TV, considering the apps have been updated and android versions also updated

Click to collapse



Yes it works, but it's pretty slow since the hardware and Software is quite outdated. Won't be a smooth experience if you install apps.


----------



## nihar13 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Cetusplay*

I used cetusplay app and it was a Cakewalk. The app will show your teewe as an IP. Once you select connect, it will automatically install adb and cetusplay launcher on teewe. There are some pretty cool sites to stream from including YouTube. It also supports m3u URLs. There are few issues like YouTube quality selection,but that's ok.


----------



## demoakka (Feb 5, 2019)

from last two day my cetusplay mouse not working in stick. i reinstall cetusplay in mobile and stick but mouse arrow not coming. other remote option working like dpad, but mouse mode not working, any solution please


----------



## narenjangra (Jun 26, 2019)

*Need Help for Teewe 2*

Hello i do all things carefully and install Handy Tv launcher in Teewe dongle but when i connect it and try to run its showing 2 launcher its default and Handy Tv launcher and after 10-15 second its launching its default teewe launcher. and my LED tv is non-smart tv there is no option to connect any mouse so how could i select Handy Tv launcher ????

Will anybody help me in this problem ????


----------



## sheenswizner (Nov 25, 2019)

Anything I can do it with Teewe 1 dongle?

Sent from my ELE-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ktaragorn (Dec 7, 2019)

sonalswaroop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just playing with my Teewe 1 today and decided to try this out. Everything worked so far. But as everyone knows WiFi settings were not available. But turns out the Tewee apps have nothing to do with it. I disabled all the Teewe apps(it runs atleast twice as fast now) from auto-starting using 'Autostarts' app, but still I was connected to WiFi. So I thought of accessing the WiFi settings through ADB using the the following intent :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am trying to do the same with my Teewe 1, however
1) USB mouse doesnt seem to work.
2) Device is stuck at the teewe waiting/rotating screen
3) cant do adb `am` or `pm` commands, it gives me errors like "cant access package manager, is the system running?"
4) In desperation deleted all the com.teewe.* apks in /system/app/ but still no difference, stuck in the waiting screen for the phone app to connect I guess.. If anyone has a way forward please let me know.


----------



## sheenswizner (Dec 9, 2019)

Inshort it's permanently dead.

Sent from my ELE-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## varshneymanuj (Feb 29, 2020)

How to launch handy smart tv launcher on Teewe through ES File Explorer?


----------



## rocker196 (Mar 28, 2020)

*please help*

anybody can help i have teewe 2 streaming stick but i am not able to connect it to wifi as main app support is now gone...and i have smart handy tv installed in it.


----------



## rosstaylor9855 (Apr 3, 2020)

*Easy Process*

Yes, no doubt. First see the tutorial about how it works. Its easy to run full android on Teweee 2.


----------



## Cool_Ansh (May 4, 2020)

sonalswaroop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just playing with my Teewe 1 today and decided to try this out. Everything worked so far. But as everyone knows WiFi settings were not available. But turns out the Tewee apps have nothing to do with it. I disabled all the Teewe apps(it runs atleast twice as fast now) from auto-starting using 'Autostarts' app, but still I was connected to WiFi. So I thought of accessing the WiFi settings through ADB using the the following intent :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks sonalswaroop for the code to access wifi setting.

Kindly share the settings.apk with ethernet modified to wifi. that would help a lot.

i own Tewee -1 past few years and it was lying idle, now searching over internet i came across few threads and now i am using as per following:-
1- Installed nova launcher (its running smooth for me)
2- its pre rooted, but i updated su binary & installed SU. Thanks to  coolhunk4o2 in first post of this thread
3- Installed Mx player
4- since only 1gb is available so install the apps only which is needed & with 1gb ram, my MX player easily runs 720p/1080p videos with file size upto 1gb. 

- on USB port i am using 4 port usb hub (1 port is for wireless mouse & other for USB pendrive (currently using 64gb to play movies/videos etc)
- 1 micro usb is for powering through TV usb port (or you can use mobile charger etc)
- 1 micro usb is spare 

Here's a little help for others, as how i did it (right from start - OR you can reset to start afresh) :-
** I removed cover and using the PCB card as it is - open to air (for fast cooling purpose) & also the cover blocks all port on my tewee device.**

Pre-requisite:-
As tewee runs on Android 4+. Download apk files of requisite softwares for android 4+ from apk sites (google it, if you are unknown to such sites).
Put all apk file in a folder in your mobile phone, preferably in phone storage (not on SD card).
a wifi mouse is preferred.

1- Android mobile phone - With app2fire application installed.
2- switch on tewee - it will enable tewee hotspot by default 
3- connect your android mobile to tewee via wifi (mobile data should be turned off)
4- open app2fire application on mobile. Go to setup and Search for Fire TV's (if you know the IP of your tewee device, enter it) & press Save
5- Click Upload Button (second from top right corner). it will open your mobile phone file manager. go back upto /storage/emulated/0. Your mobile phone folders will be visible here.
6- go to the folder of apk files for tewee device. Click Nova Launcher.apk (in my case, your can be different, but it should be compatible with Andoid 4+) and Click Install. Usually, it will install the launcher. In case there is error in installing, UPLOAD the file. once uploaded, go to next step.
7- Install file manager apk. I used FX file manager as i used it in my previous phones and handy for me. Now go back in app2fire main screen & click FIRE TV APPS. 
8- Apps installed above can be launched by this screen. Usually apps on top are the once installed. Click FX.apk to go to file manager OR Launcher.apk to go to launcher. If launcher was not installed at Point 6 above, then the same can be installed using file manager easily.
9- Once launcher is started, it will ask for default launcher.
10- Launch setting.apk & goto Apps > All running apps & disable anything with name Tewee on it (can be uninstalled too after rooting/updating su binary - refer first post).
11- any app can now be installed using app2fire OR using pendrive on usb HUB (since only 1 port is available on device, so mouse will  not work, if hub is not used)
12- there is small reset button - which can be used anytime 

Hope this thread is compilation of evry question asked so far.

Now waiting for sonalswaroop for the settings.apk to push in tewee and start using wifi settings easily.

Regards
Ansh

EDIT 1:- sonalswaroop, I opened wifi setting using the code. checked the box to open wifi, but nothing happened after that. Cant click on WPS  OR + to add wireless AP and the scanning feature is also not working. i think wireless is disabled in build.prop. if you can check and let us know how to connect to wifi.

EDIT 2:- *Can anyone please help with updating setting.apk as sonalswaroop mentioned in post. it would be of of great help. *

EDIT 3:- using this apk helps accessing wifi setting directly

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=diewland.settings.wifi

Thanks to developer.
Now the Teere device is running nicely.


----------



## Cool_Ansh (May 10, 2020)

*Tewee 1 Dongle - Hardware update*

This is what Tewee 1 dongle PCB looks like.

I assume that the Green arrow is showing the wifi anteena over the PCB. The reception is very poor .

There are 2 holes punched on the dongle PCB (can be seen in Blue Circle in attached pics). 
Can i solder a SMA female connector on it, for installing a 2/5 dbi external antenna for better reception .

Any expert senior here can help regarding the problem.

Regards


----------



## Ravijond (May 18, 2020)

*Teewe 2 latest 2020 app*

Using teewe 2 . Some latest working app
1. Cetusplay (very good),2 . Handy smart TV , 3. Smartyoutubetv.apk ( ultimate youtube app play 720-4k) 4. Amazon prime (3.0.261 hangs little bit but play all movies) 5. Netflix . Plz post if any app for mirroring. Available mirroring app hangs lot. Other good app if any..

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------

Jio TV, jio cinema,  Disney hotstar plus not working. Zee5 older apk working but it's loading only old fixed content evertime which I already watched. Latest content not loading. Eros , Sony live not tried


----------



## pawanpazi (May 18, 2020)

Hi seniors
I was using tewee2, 6 months back but now I am unable to setup for new WiFi and also not highlighted setup option in tewwee 2 app in mobile. Please guide so that I can start reusing device. thanks in advance. ????


----------



## Cool_Ansh (May 18, 2020)

pawanpazi said:


> Hi seniors
> I was using tewee2, 6 months back but now I am unable to setup for new WiFi and also not highlighted setup option in tewwee 2 app in mobile. Please guide so that I can start reusing device. thanks in advance. ????

Click to collapse



Hi,
There is a code to access wifi settings in android OS. Hope it will work on yours too.

If you have saved any wifi password before OR your mobile hotspot and it's still getting connected to your tewee device, you can do following:-

- connect your tewee device with known wifi (AP or Hotspot)
- connect your laptop to same wifi network.
- use wifi net watcher or cmd prompt to know your tewee device IP address.
- then use adb connect and above mentioned wifi setting command from your laptop to access the wifi setting page.
- use wifi mouse on tewee device for entering credentials.

Regards
Ansh


----------



## pawanpazi (May 18, 2020)

Cool_Ansh said:


> Hi,
> There is a code to access wifi settings in android OS. Hope it will work on yours too.
> 
> If you have saved any wifi password before OR your mobile hotspot and it's still getting connected to your tewee device, you can do following:-
> ...

Click to collapse



I am very beginner so please explain step by step. Thanks in advance


----------



## Cool_Ansh (May 19, 2020)

pawanpazi said:


> I am very beginner so please explain step by step. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Kindly refer my 4th May post above.

It's step by step procedure to run Android on tewee device.


Hope it helps


----------



## pargat89 (May 7, 2021)

Did anyone was able to update the firmware Android version from 4.4 to something new? Kitkat is like 6+ years old now and nothing works on it..!


----------

